# Starry Sky question



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey all!

I am not sure if this is the correct forum for this question, so, if not, please let me know a better place to pose this question.

I have been looking at alternatives to fiber optic to do the starry sky since my ceilings are 7.5'. I was wondering if anyone has any experience with panels that install on drywall. I found a vendor that sells these:

http://www.iskypanels.com/

Has anyone installed panels such as these? If so, are they comparable to fiber optic?

Thanks for any feedback!

Joe


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Disregard this question - I decided to build my own panels. :unbelievable:


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi ALMFamily,

I'm not sure what you mean. But if you are referring to the lamp with iK strays that light up the ceiling as opposed to a starry-Nite scene painted on panels..., in this case I recomend a third idea.

Buy phosphor paint and starry-nite stencils and get the family together for some fun. However wear eye protection and rubber gloves to protect against low emitting radio activity present in phosphor paints. But this should be more fun than heavy panels and professional crew to install.

Welcome to HTS!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry, I was referring to building my own star panels using fiber optic cables and a light source. Aweome idea though - definitely something to consider! :T

Thanks!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Joe, 

If you would, take pictures along the way and make a how-to for us here. :T


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I have seen a couple threads that have done the ceilings (Razor and Fitz), but I am all for taking pics along the way! :rofl2:


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

You'll have to excuse my late night typing skill or lack thereof. I did mean 1K (1,00) fiber optic straws/points of light from one light source. Sounds like a bit of a romantic idea. I've seen similar..., but are these differing sizes and shaped fiber optic straws?

Thanks


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

No worries - yes, they are. 

My area is going to be 8'x12', so I was able to get the "starter" kit from Fiber Optic Products here. 

I opted for the EG48 cables which contain 3 different sizes of wires so I could create brighter points for constellations,etc.


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm looking at taking on a similar project. Please post your progress and pictures. I have a lower ceiling as well and would like to try and limit the loss of height.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey Patchesj,

Build thread already underway - you can follow it here.

I tend to provide as much detail as I can so forgive the lengthy posts. :R

Joe


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

I just have to say those starry sky fiber optic panels are cool! I wish I had a dedicated HT (ok, for lots of reasons, duh)... I don't think I'll be able to talk my wife into letting me put those in our living room. LOL


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Tell her you want to put them in so you can have romantic dinners! :rofl2:


----------

